# A few quick questions for a project I'm doing



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi, I'm currently carrying out a project at college about the suitability of APHs as pets. I'd be extremely grateful if any of you could take a couple of minutes to answer my questions :roll: 

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?

2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)

3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)

4. If yes, what was it that you didn't expect?

5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)

6. Why/why not?

7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)

8. Why?

Thank you very much to anyone that gives me a reply. Any information that you can give me will be of great use to my project.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?
*I own 1 hedgehog

2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)
* no as much as i should have

3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)
*yes

4. If yes, what was it that you didn't expect?
*how picky eatters some can be 
5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)
*no

6. Why/why not?
*you need to give alot of time and they need special requirements that some people can only give them
7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)
*I would say 10-15

8. Why?
* Some children under the age of 10 may not be able to take care of them properly and they might not like the feeling of getting poked and when they do and they dont like it they would just leave him/her in their cage and not socialize them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Dunno if I'm allowed to answer, since I no longer have a hedgie, but I did have one! If you'd prefer current hedgie owners only, just ignore mine! 

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?
Owned 1.

2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)
No.

3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)
Yes.

4. If yes, what was it that you didn't expect?
I was a little surprised at the extra care & precautions they take for heat/light (found several months after I got Lily when I found this forum). I knew she had to be warm, but became much more vigilant about it afterwards. I also didn't expect so much poop! :lol: 

5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)
No

6. Why/why not?
They are shy, cautious, and often unfriendly creatures that take a LOT of patience to befriend. Some may never get very comfortable with people in general. They also take quite a bit of money and care with their heating and lighting requirements, buying good foods, a large cage and suitable wheel, and the cost of an exotic vet. I've been surprised at how many people find out about some of this stuff and just aren't willing to provide it, but it shows perfectly that they're not right for everyone. Many people also aren't happy with the quills or the poop-whenever-they-want, etc.

7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)
20-30 and 30+. 15-20 only with special considerations (someone who has the time & money or parental support for vet visits). I do not recommend hedgehogs at all for 15 and under unless it is strictly a family pet and the parents are 100% on board with caring for the animal and paying for necessities.

8. Why?
Kids under the age of 15 can often be quickly discouraged by the quills or hedgehog's unfriendliness (especially during quilling time), they may not be responsible enough to handle cage cleaning duties, and they can lose interest very quickly once the shininess of a new pet wears off. Then the parents are stuck taking care of the animal, or it gets rehomed. There ARE exceptions to this, of course (and we have several on the forums), but in general. 15-20 is with special considerations as I said, that the owner has the time and money for the hedgehog, is willing to make sacrifices for their pet in terms of time with friends or money for outings, the owner is prepared to make arrangements for the hedgehog in the event they go off to college, etc. Many people 15-20 are very busy with school, friends, activities, and making plans for the future, and those in college are often in dorms that don't allow pets, or apartments that don't. I don't agree with hiding pets from those rules - it can mean a big fine for the people in the best case scenario, or possibly being kicked and forced to uproot the animal and quickly get rid of it in the worst


----------



## BiocheMD (Jan 20, 2013)

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?
1

2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)
Yes, but I also needed to do a lot more after I bought her.

3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)
Yes

4. If yes, what was it that you didn't expect?
A few things were unexpected, at first I did not expect her to be so friendly, so I am thinking I got lucky with that one as my hedgehog Broski warmed up to me instantly. Also the nature of the huffing and puffing. I knew hedgehogs did this, but it is a completely different nature when it happens and it is important to respond properly. 

5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)
No

6. Why/why not?
Although they will require less handling time as some other pets, it is important to know how to respond to their behaviors, notice behavioral changes, and what to do when all of these changes occur and you have a grumpy hedgehog puffing at you. It can be overwhelming at first. A hedgehog owner needs to be patient, and be able to react when feeling pushed away due to the huffing and puffing, and also as I stated earlier, to know what to do in these situations. Keep in mind, the hedgehog hardly huffs and puffs out of anger, but rather out of a defensive mechanism.

7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)
20-30/30+

8. Why?
A hedgehog is not something that you can just play with all of the time and cuddle on, which a lot of the younger children want to do. It is a wild animal, meaning the care of it is going to be more difficult and more precise than taking care of a hamster or a guinea pig. What I would suggest to someone who wants to buy a hedgehog for their son/daughter, is that the parent should want it too. The parent may be taking care of it the majority of the time and it is important that the hedgehog gets out and has these interactions.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?
One

2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)
Yes

3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)
Yes

4. If yes, what was it that you didn't expect?
Mostly I just didn't really know how handling them would work because I'd only held a few other hedgehogs before (and that was less than a week before I brought mine home). She was quilling when I brought her home, so although I knew what that entailed, I had to spend some time figuring out how to best go about interacting with her, bathing, etc. I was also not prepared for nail clipping. I'd heard it was difficult and I expected that much, but I wasn't quite ready for how resistant she would be to me clipping her nails (and she still is, despite me clipping her nails about every 2 weeks for the past 3ish months) :lol:

5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)
No, not everyone.

6. Why/why not?
Some people want a much more interactive pet. Some people don't have the patience, resources, money, etc. for a hedgehog. They're certainly not a pet someone should buy just because they think they're cute. They are not overall a super high maintenance pet but you still have to handle them everyday/nearly everyday, keep their cage warm, spot clean cages frequently, clean the wheel everyday, full clean the cage every 5 days to 1 week (sometimes more often depending on the hedgie), etc. I would recommend them to someone who is well researched and prepared for them and all the responsibilities that go along with owning them, but definitely not everyone.

7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)
20-30 and 30+, in some cases could be ok for 15-20.

8. Why?
Hedgehogs need someone with money and ability to get them what they need, get them to the vet, etc. Also they deserve a responsible and knowledgeable owner. That said, people within those age ranges can still be bad owners of course. And people younger _could_ be good hedgehog owners, but they would be a big exception.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?
Currently i own one, but had previously owned two.

2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)
Oh, yes! I did hours and hours worth before my parents would even consider me responsible enough to care for one. 

3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)
Yes. 

4. If yes, what was it that you didn't expect?
I never knew just how smart they were! They are very intelligent animals!!! 

5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)
No. 

6. Why/why not?
I think you need to have proper care monetarily and time wise to spend with them at least. Other things contribute too, but these are most important, i think.

7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)
i think 15-20 or above.

8. Why?
I got Thimble when i was 15 and besides learning an extreme amount about hedgehogs/exotic animals, i had a great pet! He is the best hedgie I could ask for!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?
I own one.
2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)
Yes I did and I read this forum before getting her. 
3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)
No, not really. By reading books and the forum, I was prepared for most possibilities.
4. If yes, what was it that you didn't expect?

5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)
No
6. Why/why not?
I agree with all that Lilysmommy said. There are a lot of people out there who want exotic animals just to say they have them and don't do the research on the animal and care they truly need. (Like purse puppies and dalmations after 101 Dalmations came out) Hedgehogs are not very interactive pets and they are nocturnal. I feel that they do better with a person who is less active and more quiet or reserved. Someone who wants to snuggle with an animal in a dimly lite room watching TV or playing on the computer. 
7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)
20-30/30+ sometimes 15-20.
8. Why?
Most children, and some adults, are too active and impulsive to care for a hedgehog. They also don't have the monetary means or transportation to bring the hog to an exotic vet to get the proper care when needed. They get bored easily and the novelty wears off; leaving a neglected hog. Most children don't want to do the research involved with keeping an exotic nor follow recommendations of more experienced people's advice in care, food, treats, habitat, cage size, temperatures, lighting, bedding, wheels, baths, nail trimming, etc. I feel it is like adopting a child and deserves 24 hour care and consideration. You need to accept the animal for what they are and not try to change their natural behavior.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?
I used to have 2

2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)
Yes

3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)
Yes

4. If yes, what was it that you didn't expect?
How much vet bills can climb just for small exams and that we need adititional lighting. Also, a lot of small thing my breeder and french website would say was OK but was really not (food, wheel etc.)

5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)
No

6. Why/why not?
You need dedication, understanding and meeting their needs. They are not right for someone expecting the interaction of a dog.

7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)
15-20 (and +++)

8. Why?
Hedgies like to come out late in the evening, so I don't think that spropriate for a child. They can generate high vet bills and a child wouldn't be able to afford that and the parent might not way to pay them. Also I've seen a lot of parent not wanting the house to be kept at "hedgie temperature" so I think it's best to have an hedgie when you can suport yourself AND the hedgie.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?
Two, one baby and one brand new rescue (see my note at the bottom)

2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)
Yes! A few months on the forum, trolling the internet, and asking a local owner.

3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)
Yes!

4. If yes, what was it that you didn't expect?
So. Much. Poop.

5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)
No!!

6. Why/why not?
They require a patient and dedicated owner. They have very specific needs, and need to be closely monitored. And you won't always get a thank you at the end of scrubbing their poop and spending $70 on heat.

7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)
10-15 and up

8. Why?
10-15/15-20 - very special circumstances. supportive parents, responsible and mature child. only as a "family" pet where the parents are actively involved in making sure things go right.
20-30/30+ -certainly old enough but again, they need to understand what they are signing up for.

If anyone would be willing to check out this thread and answer my questions that would be amazing, since this post is all owners responding!  
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=21470


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?
_Around 30 currently (breeder/rescue)_

2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)
_I got involved with hedgies almost 6 years ago, and did do a lot of research prior to getting my first boy._

3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)
_There are always little things you come across as you gain experience with hedgehogs that you didn't quite expect or know how to react to, main things I see a lot of people surprised about are wondering about little traits like the whiskers on the chin, or the parting on the top of their head, or wondering what normal sounds are compared to sickly sounds, and being surprised at how much they poop!_

4. If yes, what was it that you didn't expect?
_Whoops, just answered this one above_

5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)
_Absolutely not. Hedgehogs have particular needs that many people aren't able to provide, and most people have different expectations of a pet than what a hedgehog can provide. Only people who are fully prepared to take proper care of a hedgehog and are willing to accept one for what he is and not what they want him to be, should have a hedgehog. Hedgies aren't a good choice for the majority of the population._

6. Why/why not?
_(Above)_

7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)
_I'd typically say 15+, because there are some minors who can be very prepared and dedicated to providing a good home to a hedgie. However, it's important for younger people (if they're the primary caretakers) to think about where they'll be in a few years and whether they'll still be able to take care of their hedgehog. Changing interests or going off to college are very real threats to a hedgehog's well being if their owner doesn't think carefully about what's best for their pet._

8. Why?
_(Above)_


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?
~30, not counting a dozen or so babies at any given time.

2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)
I went hedgie-obsessed when we decided to get our first boy as a pet. Had about a month and a half to prepare before we brought him home, and I was practically a walking encyclopedia of hedgehog care by the end of it. There's a LOT more than I've learned since then, related to breeding, etc - not typical ownership stuff.

3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)
For me, sort of. I also see a lot of new owners who are surprised or unprepared for certain things. Whenever someone visits to meet our hedgehogs, see the hedgehog room, or to pick up their baby, I make a point of saying that they will have more questions later, there will be things they're surprised by, and so on. It's like that for any pet.

4. If yes, what was it that you didn't expect?
For me, it was just that no amount of reading can fully prepare you for handling a hedgehog, especially a grumpy quilling hedgehog. So in the beginning I was very tentative when it came to physically handling him. I got over that pretty fast though. For others: quantity of poop, the feeling of the quills, the fact that "manhandling" is the best approach. 95% of new owners, those who have no prior hedgehog experience, have the first instinct to pussyfoot around them, to avoid things that would upset them, and so on. That's just not the way to do it.

5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)
No. In a BIG way, no.

6. Why/why not?
Hedgehogs are particular. Not hard to care for, but particular. Their needs, their behaviors, the fact that they have sharp little weapons sticking out all over their bodies. It takes a certain kind of personality in an owner - diligence and patience, the willingness to learn on the go, the foresight to research and plan ahead for bringing one home. They also aren't social animals, and that doesn't appeal to some people. If you have a serious problem with getting pooped on, or are impatient, or want a pet that has a visible interest in your attention/love, a hedgehog isn't for you. If you can't deal with the fact that you WILL get poked at some point, again, not for you.

7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)
15 and up, with some 10-15 under certain circumstances. 

8. Why?
They can be good pets for mid-age kids (think middle school) but generally not for little kids. Little kids tend to have that novelty factor that wears off, or they want something that "plays", or they're shy of the quills. 10-15 depends entirely on the child, but a parent should still be responsible for vet bills, long-term care (if the kid gets bored), and making sure proper cleaning, etc, is done. We get a lot of people who want them for children, and I always say that they should be a "family pet" or "shared pet". If the adult doesn't have an interest of their own, it's not going to work in the long term.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?
I own 6 ( at the moment)

2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)

yes, but not enough, i still had questions i didnt know i would need to ask XD

3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)
oh gosh yes! 

4. If yes, what was it that you didn't expect?
i really didnt expect that there would be such a range in personalities, or how picky some are, i you hear about all of that but it doesnt quite hit you till you have a lot.

5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)
no, not everyone can

6. Why/why not?
hedgehogs are for a certain type of person, you have to be patient, and have time for them and actually LOVE them, you get so attached to them, even if you only have one for a week or something you love them by then!

7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)
i think 10-15 or 15-20 

8. Why?
not all kids my age can handle the responsibility and the cost, luckily i can, theres just a lot of time and effort that goes into owning a hedgehog that you just dont expect when you get one.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?
2
2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)
Yes!
3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)
Yes
4. If yes, what was it that you didn't expect?
I have been caught off guard by how my 2nd hedgehog's boy parts function, leading me to be scared for his health.
5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)
No
6. Why/why not?
Hedgehogs would not be good for people that need a very interactive animal, such as a dog or cat. Hedgehogs do not necessarily seek out attention from their owners.
7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)
Anyone; however, for any kids, the hedgehogs should be a "family pet," not the kid's pet, because children often neglect pets (not maliciously, just because they're learning and developing)
8. Why?
as stated above

good luck on your project!


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?
---I currently own one, and will soon own 2

2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)
---YES (months and months, I went crazy, but I love to learn)
3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)
---NO (to elaborate, before research I would say yes, but through my research, I have yet to find anything unexpected, but I am sure that with time I will see new things) 
4. If yes, what was it you didn't expect.
---I tend to expect the unexpected...
5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)
---NO
6. Why/why not?
---Many people seem to want pets that do tricks or things that give them gratification and the desire for being wanted by their pet (when a dogs licks you or a cat rubs against you in affection). Many exotic pets are exotic becuase they are a scarce pet, not many people own them, because they need to be cared for much differently and with most of them you do not get the same satisfaction as you do with an animal who will come to you for attention. Most exotic pets are either timid (chincillas, hedgehogs, etc) or loners (any reptile or amphibian) and are not the kind to pick up and play with whenever you feel like it. Anyone who expects that of hedgehogs should not have them as pets. 
7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)
---20-30 years old. 
8. Why?
---I would say high school or college, but with moving and growing up, i think teenagers are more prone to abandoning their pet than a young child (where the adult will come in to care for it). With high school age, kids are more concerned with their social responsibilities than their home responsibilities and when they leave for college, oftentimes and student cannot take their pets with and thus they are left behind (that's how I got one of mine). After college and with the establishment of your own family, you have the stability to own a hedgehog, without sporadic hours of school and work during the college years and the constant moving.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

1. How many hedgehogs do you own?
I just have the one.

2. Did you do a lot of research before getting a hedgehog? (Yes/No)
I did... but I'm learning a lot here.

3. Is there anything about owning a hedgehog that you didn't expect? (Yes/No)
Yes

4. If yes, what was it that you didn't expect?
I didn't expect him to be so silly. My guy is really picky- won't eat treats, is a weird sleeper. But I'm so in love with him.

5. Do you think that hedgehogs make good pets for everyone? (Yes/No)
Absolutely not.

6. Why/why not?
I don't think anyone covered this but... Hedgehogs are cute. Really cute and I think people are attracted to that. I have a teenage daughter (she's 16) and she's posted pictures of Mr. Prickles on her facebook, instagram. I'm amazed at how many of her friends squeal and say they want one. Mr. Prickles is *my* pet. I can't imagine my daughter or any of her friends being good a good mam to a hedgie. She wouldn't be cruel or anything, it's just that their care isn't suited to her social schedule.

7. Which age range would you recommend hedgehogs for? (0-10/10-15/15-20/20-30/30+)
It really depends. I would probably say 18+ with special consideration going towards the 15-18 crowd. Not all teens are the same, so I would take into careful consideration the matuirty, social life, etc of a younger owner. 

8. Why?
I do not think they are a good pet for a child. I have three kids- 18, 16 and 8. I can't imagine any of my kids being the primary caregiver to a hedgehog. The 8 year old is a little afraid of him- he likes him, but the chuffing scares him a bit. The older too, they're just too wrapped up in their own lives to be responsible for *any* living thing, let alone a nocturnal animal that tends to be a little on the shy side. But those are *my* kids. If they were different, I'd consider it...mostly dependant on why they wanted it.


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

Ah gosh guys, thanks for getting back to me! I'd have thanked you all sooner but I've been snowed under with this project. Hopefully your answers will give me the results I'm expecting  

Thank you again. I really appreciate it!


----------

